# millipedes biting?



## kristinc (Sep 13, 2014)

Has anyone else had their millipedes try to bite in self-defense? I thought some of my little Julidaes did it once or twice, but they're so small it was possible I was imagining things. But today I brought home a Narceus and there was no mistaking it; when she was alarmed she hauled off and did her best to chomp me! 

Obviously I'm not concerned about this since they can't bite hard enough to hurt, it just seems like they didn't get the memo on that


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 13, 2014)

Hummm...my A. gigas nibble on me.


----------



## kristinc (Sep 13, 2014)

My Ivories have nibbled too, but it's definitely different; they nibbled when I first unpacked them and they were comfortable, inquisitive, but hungry. (And I had made a green smoothie a minute before, so I probably smelled like lunch.)


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 13, 2014)

kristinc said:


> Mine have nibbled too, but it's definitely different; they nibbled when I first unpacked them and they were comfortable, inquisitive, but hungry. (And I had made a green smoothie a minute before, so I probably smelled like lunch.)


I would be interested to know if other have experienced this. I have not. You mention she was alarmed. What caused this?


----------



## kristinc (Sep 13, 2014)

I brought her home from Petco, where they had been keeping her in a habitat with only softwood bark chips to burrow in, so before I put her in my tank I gave her a brief, gentle tepid rinse to remove any lingering dust that I worried might irritate her. She didn't like that one bit (and I don't blame her).


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 13, 2014)

kristinc said:


> I brought her home from Petco, where they had been keeping her in a habitat with only softwood bark chips to burrow in, so before I put her in my tank I gave her a brief, gentle tepid rinse to remove any lingering dust that I worried might irritate her. She didn't like that one bit (and I don't blame her).


lol...Ya, that might do it. I have not given my millipedes baths. Can you post a picture of her? Petco was selling Orthoporus ornatus as Narceus americanus. I bet it is in the Narceus genus as I am assuming you would know...just curious. They were also selling A. gigas but they were not A. gigas. I would still like to know if others have experiences this biting.


----------



## kristinc (Sep 13, 2014)

I can post a photo tomorrow. Crap, I never even considered that she might be Orthoporus! They were labeled "North American Millipede", and also "A. gigas" :sarcasm: 

For whatever it's worth, her head has the same light outline as this one, labeled Narceus: http://may.plumbweb.net/etc/Taxons/images/myria.jpg


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 14, 2014)

I've been nibbled by several species. It's pretty interesting to get a close up look at how their mouthparts work.


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 14, 2014)

How painful would you say a bite is?


----------



## Cavedweller (Sep 14, 2014)

Not at all, it ranges from tickling to a slight pinch depending on the size of the millipede. Their jaws are tiny and very weak.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BobGrill (Sep 16, 2014)

Sounds fun


----------



## Smokehound714 (Sep 16, 2014)

Isn't there a predatory millipede species that preys on other millipedes?  I swear i've read something about them being able to deliver a bite similar to a superworm's


----------



## MrCrackerpants (Sep 16, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Isn't there a predatory millipede species that preys on other millipedes?  I swear i've read something about them being able to deliver a bite similar to a superworm's


Beetle larva? 

http://www.whatsthatbug.com/2013/11/28/glowworm-eats-millipede/


----------



## Aquarimax (Sep 16, 2014)

kristinc said:


> Has anyone else had their millipedes try to bite in self-defense? I thought some of my little Julidaes did it once or twice, but they're so small it was possible I was imagining things. But today I brought home a Narceus and there was no mistaking it; when she was alarmed she hauled off and did her best to chomp me!
> 
> Obviously I'm not concerned about this since they can't bite hard enough to hurt, it just seems like they didn't get the memo on that


I worked with a Mardonius parilis acuticonus at the zoo a few years ago. It nibbled on me a little. Not at all painful.


----------



## The Snark (Sep 16, 2014)

After a visit to Petco I feel like biting things.


----------



## kristinc (Sep 19, 2014)

She did it again today. Being picked up in a pincer grip frightened her (I try to avoid doing it). It's nothing like being nibbled on by a hungry or exploring millipede. She whips her front end around and purposefully goes in for the bite. Silly bug.


----------



## kristinc (Sep 19, 2014)

OK here's photos of her. She's maybe 4" long, probably not quite that, and less stubby looking than the Ivories. 

Narceus americanus by kristin_d_c, on Flickr

Narceus Americanus? by kristin_d_c, on Flickr


----------



## kristinc (Nov 9, 2014)

Just an update: she's still a crotchety little thing. I don't see her, ever, unless I go digging. I poked around and found her the other day and it looks like she molted down there in her burrow ... she's significantly more gray-and-maroonish and her legs have taken on more of a red tinge. And, of course, she tried to bite me and then slimed me. She is the Grumpy Cat of the bug world.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokehound714 (Nov 10, 2014)

Sometimes millipedes can fight each other savagely..  I've heard of incidents where they werent getting proper nutrition, and began biting at each others' legs and antennae..


----------



## lagomorphette (Nov 10, 2014)

My adult female A. gigas nibbled when I unpacked her, but that's the only time I remember her getting chompy. She was hungry & probably pretty irritable after her travels from CA to MN. The bites didn't hurt--they were painless.


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 10, 2014)

Smokehound714 said:


> Sometimes millipedes can fight each other savagely..  I've heard of incidents where they werent getting proper nutrition, and began biting at each others' legs and antennae..


I saw this with my O. ornatus once! It was kind of incredible, I'd never seen a millipede move like a predator before. The attacker struck and coiled around the victim like a snake. Luckily I was able to break it up and everybody was ok. 

I had no idea malnutrition could case that behavior! I do wonder if there's more than one cause, as I've only seen it happen once.


----------



## kristinc (Nov 10, 2014)

Yes! She twists and strikes almost like a snake. When the pet store employee disturbed her in her tank, she reared up in the air like she was ready for a smackdown.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cavedweller (Nov 10, 2014)

That's one hardcore millipede!


----------

